# Possible faulty battery on Stick X8



## stephanza (10/1/19)

I've had a Smok Stick X8 for about a year now, and today it started giving me grief. It doesn't appear to be charging - charging light would go off after about a minute. Battery is not fully charged as I can heardly get a vape out of it (not atomising). Tried several different cables, same effect. Swapped out the coil, same issue, so not a faulty coil either.

If trhe battery is indeed dying or dead, can it be replaced? I know it's not a buildable, but seems a shame to chuck an otherwise perfectly good stick and buy a new one, when a replacement battery would cost about half the price of a new stick?


----------



## ace_d_house_cat (10/1/19)

I've had issues with *EVERY* SMOK product I've bought - from physical defects to items dying after a few weeks, you name it. I've not bought anything from them since and it's worked out in my favour.

If you are replacing it with another stick device I'd recommend an eLeaf iJust 3 but if you have the money; the Uwell Nunchaku is the one to have IMO.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4


----------



## Resistance (10/1/19)

stephanza said:


> I've had a Smok Stick X8 for about a year now, and today it started giving me grief. It doesn't appear to be charging - charging light would go off after about a minute. Battery is not fully charged as I can heardly get a vape out of it (not atomising). Tried several different cables, same effect. Swapped out the coil, same issue, so not a faulty coil either.
> 
> If trhe battery is indeed dying or dead, can it be replaced? I know it's not a buildable, but seems a shame to chuck an otherwise perfectly good stick and buy a new one, when a replacement battery would cost about half the price of a new stick?



Hey!
It can be replaced you just need to find the right guy that can do it.
The above recommendations is good but the IjustS might be old but it also a great device.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## AniDey (11/1/19)

Resistance said:


> Hey!
> It can be replaced you just need to find the right guy that can do it.
> The above recommendations is good but the IjustS might be old but it also a great device.



I wish I can find that guy!!
As I had an iJust, I replaced My X8 with an iJust in December.
Now my first iJust lasts about 2 hours.


----------



## SmokeyJoe (11/1/19)

Next time stay away from Smok. Its just terrible quality. All Smok devices i had didnt even last a year

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

